# Wardsweb HT through the years



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is how my home theater progressed over the last decade.

I'll start with my system from 2003










Parasound pre
Carver TFM-35 for surrounds
Carver A-500x for subs
Carver A-750x for main
Martin Logan CLS mains
Infinity WTLC surrounds
BassMaxx B1 sub horns (black boxes behind the electrostats)
Teac X-1000R reel to reel
Sansui TU-919 tuner
Two Mitsubishi SVHS players
Carver CDP
and stuff I don't remember


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Next up from 2004










I built his custom wall unit to house two 19" racks of gear
The table was set out for a get together of DIY guys
Speakers are custom walnut Altec A7 Voice of the Theater
Sitting on BassMaxx B1 18" sub horns - most incredible subs I have ever owned

This system was dynamic to say the least


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

A remodel later and here it is in 2007










Phillips Plasma TV
Phillips DVD/CD/SACD player
Mitsubishi SVHS
Martin Logan CLS
Carver Silver 7t mono block amplifiers
not seen, two Carver Cinema 5.1 powered subwoofers


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

On to 2009










We up the tv to the 52" Samsung
Martin Logan CLS mains
M&K V1B 12" sub


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

From 2010










Then running with Martin Logan Prodigy mains
powered by SST Ampzilla 2000 mono block amps
Added the Danley Sounds Labs DTS-10 Subwoofer
Sub powered by the Carver Sillver 7t mono blocks


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Which brings us to 2012










Samsung LN52A750 52" tv
Onkyo TX-SR607 receiver
OPPO 83 Bluray
EV DX-38 electronic crossover
DIY LM3886 amp for mids/highs
SST Ampzilla 2000 amps for lows
Panamax 5400 power conditioner
Martin Logan Cinema center channel
Klipsch Jubilee mains
JBL SAT 2 surrounds


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Alright, Jubes!!! Congrats, I have had K'horns since 1978. Added another pair in 1998 along with a Belle center.

In 1971 while I was in college I spent a day as PWK's chauffer. Incredible experience! He was on campus delivering a talk at an engineering society meeting.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice Warsweb, you don't hear much about those Jubilees. K-Horns get most of the press.  Those horns are massive. I've never heard them, what is it about their sound that made you consider such a beast?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

hjones4841 said:


> Alright, Jubes!!! Congrats, I have had K'horns since 1978. Added another pair in 1998 along with a Belle center.
> 
> In 1971 while I was in college I spent a day as PWK's chauffer. Incredible experience! He was on campus delivering a talk at an engineering society meeting.


Very cool. I never got to meet him but I did spend a few days with Roy Delgado at the Klipsch factory in Hope Arkansas when auditioning the Jubs. He is the engineer who worked with Paul Klipsch on the design and is now the Principal Engineer of Commercial Products.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Tonto said:


> Nice Warsweb, you don't hear much about those Jubilees. K-Horns get most of the press. Those horns are massive. I've never heard them, what is it about their sound that made you consider such a beast?


There is a whole story behind the Jubs and why you don't hear much about them. Maybe I'll post on that one of these days, but to answer your question on why Jubs for me. 

I spent a few days at Klipsch auditioning them. We looked at the design, checked them out in the anechoic chamber, and spent a lot of time in Roy's listening room. While all the design history and specs were cool and showed how Paul's Klipsch put his heart and soul into the last speaker he designed, the magic happened while just listening. 

Yes, the horn is huge and can play at high SPL but that isn't why I love them. Quite the opposite. They are so detailed that they can articulate nuances of sound. Think of it as being able to easily hear a whisper even at low volume. They are very open, fast and present a large sound stage with depth.

The dual 12" woofer bass bins take what people love about the Khorn, namely the sound of a bass horn, and takes it to the next level. The bass is tight, and there is plenty of it, without being boomy or in your face. The openness of the folded horn matches seamlessly with the mids and highs without the need to be placed in the corners like Khorns.


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

first I love the pictures I am new to this stuff so I love seeing what people do.Thru the research on the net and magazines I have looked at i have become enamored with khorns and I havent really seen the belle's before but I love them bet they sound amazing...anyway great pictures very envious on this end.
CD


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

err meant jubs...
cd


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

cdunphy said:


> first I love the pictures I am new to this stuff so I love seeing what people do.Thru the research on the net and magazines I have looked at i have become enamored with khorns and I havent really seen the belle's before but I love them bet they sound amazing...anyway great pictures very envious on this end.
> CD


Thanks but no reason to be envious. There will always be someone with more and someone with less; education, life expectancy, money, stuff. Serenity comes not from what you have but knowing what you can live without. You choose how good is good enough, because the only person who has to like your system is you.


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks for the kind words, but I meant envious in a good way I truly believe that to want is a good thing as long as it helps you set goals.I may not end up with klipsh horns but those pictures of yours just gave me something to think about... my next thing I am gonna do is set up a 2 channel only system maybe 2.1 because I am gonna buy magnapane mmgs in the next week or so.I am also truly happy to see things people love and are proud off.I cant always see the why they love something but I love to hear why
CD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would be happy with any of those systems in my home... but of course I will take the most current one if I got a choice. Very nice!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> I would be happy with any of those systems in my home... but of course I will take the most current one if I got a choice. Very nice!


Thanks Sonnie. It is a never ending journey and I'm loving every minute out it.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Luther, thanks for posting the history, it was great to see the changes your setup has gone through. I wish I had an accurate pictorial history of my setups like that! You are certainly not afraid of big speakers, are you, sir?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Owen Bartley said:


> Luther, thanks for posting the history, it was great to see the changes your setup has gone through. I wish I had an accurate pictorial history of my setups like that! You are certainly *not afraid of big speakers*, are you, sir?


How'd you guess? I do have an affinity for large speakers. It is just hard to get the large sound stage and dynamics in a book shelf speaker. I'm not saying it can't be done, but it isn't as easy. Kind of like my other passion cars. You can push 600+BHP from a 4 banger but it is a lot easier with a 502 Chevy.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Wardsweb said:


> How'd you guess? I do have an affinity for large speakers. It is just hard to get the large sound stage and dynamics in a book shelf speaker. I'm not saying it can't be done, but it isn't as easy. Kind of like my other passion cars. You can push 600+BHP from a 4 banger but it is a lot easier with a 502 Chevy.


I'll let you take it from here. :innocent:








PLUS







???


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I believe that combination results in these:










Mark and Daniel Maximus Mini. The only small speaker I own. They thrive on big power and pump serious bass from a 4" woofer. Yes, these are turbo charged.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wardsweb said:


> I believe that combination results in these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luther - I love the finish job on ALL your speakers. If you have been doing those yourself, I am going to have to come down there so you can show me how you do it! :bigsmile:


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Luther - I love the finish job on ALL your speakers. If you have been doing those yourself, I am going to have to come down there so you can show me how you do it! :bigsmile:


Thanks and yes from refinishing to building from scratch, I do it all. The walnut on the Altec A7's, the finish on the Klipsch Jubs (came raw), the Martin Logan Prodigy wood trim, my 2-channel in sapele pommele with a dozen coats of gloss laquer and more. My love of audio meets my love for wood working. 

You are more than welcomed to come for a visit, but it is a bit of a long haul for you. Still the guest room is available. Maybe one day we can hold an official HTS get together at my place. Just have to plan well in advance. It could be fun.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just amazing skills sir!

I was actually contemplating coming down for the GTG Dale is having at his place TBH - these types of GTG's are always fun and it would be a chance to get to meet a bunch of fellow HTSers.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Just amazing skills sir!
> 
> I was actually contemplating coming down for the GTG Dale is having at his place TBH - these types of GTG's are always fun and it would be a chance to get to meet a bunch of fellow HTSers.


Depending on how long the meet is at Dales. Anyone who would like to make a day trip, it is about 3 hours to my house in San Antonio from Houston. Plenty of toys to play with and other distractions.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Yikes! I just checked Mapquest - it is a 20 hour drive to Houston..... maybe just a tad far for a day long GTG.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Luther, those Maximus Minis look like neat little speakers... the Air Motion Transformer (that looks like a ribbon) is VERY interesting. Definitely a different take on how to produce sound. I thought XBL was the closest to turbocharging we've seen in a while, but I'll admit, you nailed it there.


----------

